# Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"...



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Well, I tried a Bosch CIS in-line and the noise drove me crazy (I have a Vortech V2 SQ and a stock exhaust







). However in the battle to tackle my lean issues with the Vortech and the DSR 256 cams, I've come to realize that I need more beef than a stock pump can deliver. My in-tank Walbro died (thanks Matrix, HTH), so I decided to go with an in-line Walbro (GSL-392) that I ran into online. So I ordered it and it came in last week.
The pump was a little bigger than the in-tank Walbro (GSS-340):








And it conveniently came with a rubber sleeve, two rubber-coated mounting loops, and the necessary fittings:
















But no... that wasn't enough for me. Traumatized by the Bosch CIS pump, I had to go further to make sure this thing would shut the heck up.








With the Bosch pump, I found that it wasn't the vibration transmitted to the chassis that was making the noise, but rather just the pump itself emitting a loud whine through the air. So I decided to mount the Walbro pump inside an aluminum box to isolate the sound. So I went out and found a nice little electronics project box:








But no... I had to take it further! Mwuahahaha! So I went out and bought some Dynamat Xtreme sound deadening material, and coated every inside wall of the box with the stuff:
















I sliced a few holes for grommets for the pump wiring and fuel inlet and outlet, and mounted the sucker in the box:
















Mwuahahah! I then drilled a few holes in the chassis and plumbed the pump in-line between the fuel tank and the fuel filter:








Everything looked good so I sealed 'er up:








Ah, finally done. I braced myself for an unbearable whine as I started the car...







But... there was no sound?! Did I goof the wiring? A quick feel of the pump box under the car revealed that it was in fact running! This sucker was now SILENT. I love it.








So in the car, with the engine idling, and the radio off, with the windows up... it's still dead silent. An excessive success!
Oh yeah, and check out the flow curve on this sucker! And these specs are for the pump by itself, feeding directly from a fuel tank. It flows a bit more when being fed by another pump. Yeeeeeaaah!!








Okay so I'm a freak. Admitted. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Marty at 1:26 PM 12-6-2004_


----------



## Lotust (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

a very nice job man. well done. Did you have to remove the in tank pump or just the guts of it?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Lotust)*

Thanks! I left the in-tank pump. It feeds the Walbro. This gives a boosted flow curve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by Marty, 7:12 PM 8-28-2002]


----------



## eurotechracing (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

This is by far the best do it your self project i think I have ever seen.
Great job please let us know how it performs.
Les


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (eurotechracing)*

There's a reason why the Bosch CIS one is encased in 1" thick foam rubber before it's mounted under the rear axle!


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (eurotechracing)*

quote:[HR][/HR]This is by far the best do it your self project i think I have ever seen.
Great job please let us know how it performs.[HR][/HR]​For sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've got the digital fuel pressure gauge hooked up and ready for some testing with the 5 bar tonight.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (84_GLI_coupe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]There's a reason why the Bosch CIS one is encased in 1" thick foam rubber before it's mounted under the rear axle! [HR][/HR]​I purchased that 1" thick foam surround when I installed my Bosch CIS pump. I then mounted it to a rod that was mounted through vibration isolators to the chassis. I could still hear that thing gurgle and whine on the freeway at 70mph.


----------



## 84_GLI_coupe (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Oh well, it was made for A1's that have enough noises from the engine/exhaust department to mask it I guess. Where did you mount the pump on your chassis?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (84_GLI_coupe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where did you mount the pump on your chassis?[HR][/HR]​It's mounted in the recessed area directly below the back seats, near the suitcase muffler. Unfortunately I think this cavity, the only place to easily mount an in-line pump, likes to collect noise and throw it back into the cabin.
I just got back from doing some pressure testing. I think my fueling issues are now solved. This new setup runs the 310cc injectors at 5 bar with no pressure drops. The result is nice cool EGTs in the 1400-1450 F range all the way up to 7000 RPM.







I'll do some higher load testing in 4th later, but it looks pretty good so far...


----------



## keith_r2 (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Nice one Marty.
How much was that pump?? / supplier ??


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (keith_r2)*

I purchased the pump with the basic mounting hardware for $160 + shipping from http://www.ls1speed.com. Do a search in their catalog for "Walbro" and you'll see the GSL-392.



[Modified by Marty, 12:35 AM 8-29-2002]


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (84_GLI_coupe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh well, it was made for A1's that have enough noises from the engine/exhaust department to mask it I guess. [HR][/HR]​I'll second that, I can't even hear the pump over everything else. Marty complaining about a little fuel pump when we can't even hear it over the other sounds







sheesh, what a girl!


----------



## monmon18 (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (need_a_VR6)*

Marty, that thing is NASTY!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i'm gonna go out and get one too!!!!


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Nice effort. And as a engineer, I admire and respect the excellent, thorough and clean install.
Well done Marty!


----------



## StaggerLee (Mar 12, 2001)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (briang)*

Nice!
Where'd you tap into for power?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (need_a_VR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll second that, I can't even hear the pump over everything else. Marty complaining about a little fuel pump when we can't even hear it over the other sounds[HR][/HR]​Actually the pump is MUCH quieter on a CIS car from what I've heard, because of the fuel system layout (no return line, pump driven to deliver the amount of fuel needed, accumulator, etc).


[Modified by Marty, 11:41 AM 8-29-2002]


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Pulsed pump and the accumulator could do it. Marty, I take the girl comment back







Me sowwy


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (briang)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nice effort. And as a engineer, I admire and respect the excellent, thorough and clean install.[HR][/HR]​Thanks. And as an engineer, I get sucked into lots of little projects like this and it takes up way too much time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (StaggerLee)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Where'd you tap into for power?[HR][/HR]​I already have dual 8 gauge power lines run from the battery to under the rear seats to drive the 640 W worth of amps (at 4 ohms RMS mind you







) and the 1 farad capacitor. Hehe. So I just tapped off of these and ran 10 gauge lines straight to the pump. The stock power lines to the stock pump run right through there as well, so it's easy to tap off them to drive the 12 V relay that switches on the in-line pump power.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Marty, does your school offer a degree program called "Excessive Engineering," if they do, I'm sure you're doing quite well.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (need_a_VR6)*

Bah. At least it's functionally excessive.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

I can dig that man.


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually the pump is MUCH quieter on a CIS car from what I've heard, because of the fuel system layout (no return line, pump driven to deliver the amount of fuel needed, accumulator, etc).
[HR][/HR]​This thread caught my eye since I just bought a Walbro pump off Ebay NOS/MIB for $8. I'm converting an aircooled to K-Jetronic, and wanted to avoid the noise and dirt of mounting the pump below the tank in front. The installation looks very nice, and I'll have to remember your idea. Is that a plastic case, or metal? I'm not so much concerned about noise, but dirt more importantly. My Ghia doesn't quite have the insulation/seals it once did and get enormously loud over 60 mph.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (kimosullivan)*

The case is thin wall aluminum (1/16"). It's an electronics project box. You can find them at any hard-core electronics hobby shop.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]However in the battle to tackle my lean issues with the Vortech and the DSR 256 cams, I've come to realize that I need more beef than a stock pump can deliver[HR][/HR]​How much leaner is your car with the 256's?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How much leaner is your car with the 256's?[HR][/HR]​Quite a bit leaner! I maxed out my 310cc injectors at 4 bar. They were hitting 100% duty cycle and I was still seeing 13:1 and 13.5:1 A/F ratios towards redline, with EGTs up in the 1650 F range and climbing.
Now with this pump and the 5 bar regulator, my EGTs say around 1400-1450 all the way to 7k and don't budge.
Thats a *lot* of fuel. 310cc injectors at 5 bar are like stock injectors at 183 psi (neglecting boost).







If you take into account 10psi at redline and assume 100% DC, that's 35.5 gallons per hour.










[Modified by Marty, 4:49 PM 8-29-2002]


----------



## jcorallo (Jan 17, 2001)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

GHETTO COPPER PIPE SETUP OR WHAT!!!!???








Also, nice candle setup!








Jules


[Modified by jcorallo, 1:37 AM 8-30-2002]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (jcorallo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]GHETTO COPPER PIPE SETUP OR WHAT!!!!??? [HR][/HR]​Ghetto my a$$! I made long copper 180 degree hard lines to reduce excess injector line and flex, and clean up the plumbing.


----------



## 2L Bunny (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Actually the pump is MUCH quieter on a CIS car from what I've heard, because of the fuel system layout (no return line, pump driven to deliver the amount of fuel needed, accumulator, etc).
[HR][/HR]​HUH? CIS cars run return lines, and their pump is on all the time the car is running. You just have to isolate it very well to keep them quite.
later,


----------



## SonicVw (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now with this pump and the 5 bar regulator, my EGTs say around 1400-1450 all the way to 7k and don't budge.[HR][/HR]​Well, looks like somebody will be posting a new dyno graph soon...








Sugoi!!! Good Job!
Ladd


[Modified by SonicVw, 10:10 PM 8-29-2002]


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (SonicVw)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, looks like somebody will be posting a new dyno graph soon...[HR][/HR]​Hehehehe. And maybe with a 12 psi pulley... can't wait to lean her out again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Blingonian (Feb 16, 2002)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Hahahaha, thats sweet marty!!! You are such a noise freak.. Last week we removed my cat, you should hear this puppy snarl!







If I was freaky about noise like you, I'd copy that install, its moneybags man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Dr. Blingonian)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Last week we removed my cat[HR][/HR]​Hah, I'm still pimpin' my complete cat and exhaust, including the suitcase and all the fixin's.


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

"POST!"
Now I can find it later


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Ha! Back from the dead. And the pump is still going strong. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Hustler (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

funny i was just thinking of this for my 16v and a buddies raddo the pumps in that thing are MURDER!!





























i just wasn't sure how i would cover the pump, but alas marty comes through again.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (twodubs)*

This thing's still kickin' under there!


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

where did you get the pump might i ask?


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (mavric)*

Some random place I found through Google.


----------



## Scooter98144 (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

Any one know if I can test the one I have? I bought it plumbed it all in did the wiring and double checked every thing. It ran for a bit then started whining and the car just would not run right. Very frustrating as it should be so simple and all.
So I had to remove it.


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*

dude i really like that install, that is quality that only some people would put into their work. Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_dude i really like that install, that is quality that only some people would put into their work. Great job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

great job indeed


----------



## KILLERVOLKSWAGEN (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (chaugner)*

cool diy,keep this one up top


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (KILLERVOLKSWAGEN)*

Nice job on the box Marty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is the first time I've seen this thread.


----------



## LTony81 (Nov 26, 2004)

1st week when I installed mine it was cool, but now after couple of months it got really annoying. Im gonna have to take your approach marty. I have noticed that people dont want to pull up next to me at the light cause they are scared of the sound,they think it might blow up


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (LTony81)*

Only benefit of my loud CIS pump is that I know when it's working.


----------



## JoL (Dec 8, 2005)

best place to get that pump is at http://www.extremepsi.com go to inline fuel pumps etc.
its like 100 bucks with everthing FAST shipping too
ive bought two fuel pumps from them one went into my brothers 5.0 rx7 and in my DSM nice product


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (JoL)*

Wish Marty still posted his engineering wisdom on the vortex.







Anyone running an inline fuel pump should follow this method. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Wish Marty still posted his engineering wisdom on the vortex.







Anyone running an inline fuel pump should follow this method. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

back from the dead again.....
i suppose the question is the wiring. i have the pump, and am going to install it soon, but does anyone have a diagram for the wiring for me to follow? 
thanks in advance, and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to a great write up!!


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (mikemcnair)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
didnt see this thread before...mine gets here tommorow so now im wondering if i should enclose it like this


----------



## Triple G (Dec 11, 2003)

*Re: (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
didnt see this thread before...mine gets here tommorow so now im wondering if i should enclose it like this

You have been in my car, the whine is quite audible...


----------



## mikemcnair (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (Triple G)*

just to help others, i did find this and think it is very helpful....
http://www.usrallyteam.com/dow...n.pdf


----------



## UberMike (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: Walbro in-line fuel pump install... AKA, redefining the term "excessive"... (Marty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Marty* »_Ah, finally done. I braced myself for an unbearable whine as I started the car...







But... there was no sound?! Did I goof the wiring? A quick feel of the pump box under the car revealed that it was in fact running! This sucker was now SILENT. I love it.








So in the car, with the engine idling, and the radio off, with the windows up... it's still dead silent. An excessive success!


You my friend are my hero!! I had my Walbro installed before storing it for the winter and the whine from just driving home made me want to torch the whole car!! 
Can't wait to replicate this!! Or better yet, car to replicate this box and I could buy it off of you??


----------

